# I saw a biggest maltese!



## lani

I went x'mas shopping yesterday at century city mall and saw this HUGE maltese. I would say he was about 20lb. He was pretty cute though but my god, what was she feeding him.







Has anybody seen an unusual size maltese?


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by Lani_@Nov 27 2004, 07:50 PM
> *I went x'mas shopping yesterday at century city mall and saw this HUGE maltese. I would say he was about 20lb. He was pretty cute though but my god, what was she feeding him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anybody seen an unusual size maltese?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=18836*


[/QUOTE]

Could it have been a white Havanese (weight 7-13 pounds) or white Coton de Tulear (weight 12-15 pounds)? Both of these dogs resemble the Maltese, especially from a distance.


----------



## lani

I know what white Havanese and white Coton de Tulear look like but it WAS maltese. I even pet him. Scary huh???


----------



## doctorcathy

wasnt it cute? the lady i got sprite from had this 15 lb maltese. its adorable because its just a huge version of your little ones. the eyes look amazing!!


----------



## lani

It was exactly the huge version of regular maltese. I thought he was cute! doctorcathy- honey, we need to get together and go shopping! Oh, did you read maltese meetup? mee and I were talking about getting together for the maltese meetup in LA.


----------



## Joy

Our largest Maltese is 14 pounds...Her name is Kandi... Her brother is only 5 1/2 pounds and her sister is 7 pounds....

We blame the extra pounds on the fact Kandi is spaded. I know they say it doesnt add weight but it sure did on her...But she was always the biggest on in the litter.

Since is is really my daughter dog....and she works at a doggie day care center and brings treats...that could have something to do with it also...

We are in the process of letting her hair grow back out from her summer puppy cut and I called her shaggy moose!!

Joy


----------



## doctorcathy

lani....if you totally dont mind my dogs acting like animals and trying to 'attack' your babies---then it'd be great to meet.










ps. im totally being 100% honest about how my dogs react.


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by Joy_@Nov 27 2004, 08:51 PM
> *Our largest Maltese is 14 pounds...Her name is Kandi... Her brother is only 5 1/2 pounds and her sister is 7 pounds....
> 
> We blame the extra pounds on the fact Kandi is spaded. I know they say it doesnt add weight but it sure did on her...But she was always the biggest on in the litter.
> 
> Since is is really my daughter dog....and she works at a doggie day care center and brings treats...that could have something to do with it also...
> 
> We are in the process of letting her hair grow back out from her summer puppy cut and I called her shaggy moose!!
> 
> Joy
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=18866*


[/QUOTE]

Joy, I don't think being spayed would put on that much weight. I would try to get her down to her normal weight. LadyMontava, who is a vet student, posted a wonderful chart that helps determine if the dog is overweight. Here is the link:
Dog Weight Info From LadyMontava Scroll down to get to the posts...there is one showing a photo of weight ranges and then scroll down a couple more for the second one with more details....

So many diseases can develop in overweight dogs such as diabetes, joint problems, etc. Since dogs can't go on diets by themselves(duh!), they really depend on us to keep them at their proper weight. I know it is easy to over-indulge them..... My Kallie was two pounds overweight and I'm working now at getting it off of her. She has lost over 1/2 pound already, so she's on the way....


----------



## MalteseJane

I know a lady in Canada who has a Maltese close to 18 lbs. Some Maltese are on the bigger side.


----------



## mee

> _Originally posted by Lani_@Nov 27 2004, 08:43 PM
> *It was exactly the huge version of regular maltese. I thought he was cute! doctorcathy- honey, we need to get together and go shopping! Oh, did you read maltese meetup? mee and I were talking about getting together for the maltese meetup in LA.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=18860*


[/QUOTE]

sure ! maltese meetup in LA sounds fun !!!!!
u should join us dc.Cathy, i would love to meet a "relative" of jong-ee









actually jongee got "attacked" by a big dog today..
i was walking her as usual in the morning and then suddenly this huge goldenretriever or labador (it was only a puppy tho but it was HUGE compared to jongee) without a collar dashes up and attacks jongee from behind

u dont know how scared and frightend we BOTH were !!!!

but fortunately the dog was just a happy dog trying to play but it seemed like he was attacking her !!

i quickly picked up jongee and protected her but the dog kept jumping and jumping and even if i was holding jongee up in the air (poor jongee, she was trembling the whole time) he still was able to touch her with his mouth !!!!!!!

gosh...where did the dog come from ???
i couldnt even move coz of the super hyper dog jumping on me









then this guy also walking from behind started shouting out to me asking if i was alright and then came and started shouting at the dog "sit !" stay !! but it didnt work..

but then this other lady was driving by and noticed it and she kindly took the dog to the humane society i believe..

sigh...

i was thinking of also adding a big dog for jongee's playmate when i can afford more maltese, but i guess it'll be out of the question now..big dogs are just too big for her..


----------



## lani

mee, so when should we do it?


----------



## mee

> _Originally posted by Lani_@Nov 28 2004, 06:26 AM
> *mee, so when should we do it?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=18937*


[/QUOTE]

im not really sure of my winter break plan, but for now, school ends on the 18th dec (saturday), and anytime on the 19th and 20th is fine for me..

i might go back home in beginning of Jan. for 10 days, and right before my spring term starts (Jan.17th) is good for me too..

what about u?


----------



## Maxismom

My friends mom has a maltese and he weighs 16lbs


----------



## Caesar's Mommie

Hehe, sounds like just a bigger teddy bear!  We havent seen a huge one yet. We go to a Petsmart in Kansas CIty and we have recently been seeing other maltese, its kind of fun to see others around here.


----------



## doctorcathy

that totally sucks about jong-ee. you know how many times sprite and ellie were attacked?? like 5 times during dog training and one time my mom was walking ellie and this pitbull mix went up to them growling AND one time during the early morning during a walk. 


gruffi's been attacked like 10 times AT LEAST. its totally messed up how people dont take care of their dogs! i hate that. 




anyway, gruffi acts like a beast...but we keep him on a short leash. if we were to have a few hours set up to go somewhere...the first hour my dogs are bad and then after that they'd be sorta good. LOL. you should see how gruffi acts with ellie while they play. he's REALLY scared of her. 

anyway, tell me a date and time if you're cool with my dogs.







im free all the time.


----------



## lani

Oh, poor jongee...







I hate irresponsible owners!!!














It's like "keep your stupid dog in your sight!"

Anyways, I'm free most of the time as well but let me know the date early so I don't make any plans.







mee, you're the busy one here so you tell us when.


----------



## mee

hehehe ok!

how about dec. 20th monday? or do u guys go to work/school on monday??


----------



## lani

mee, Dec. 20th is fine with me as long as not in the morning. I'm not a morning (am)person. Let me know when and where. How about you doctorcathy?


----------



## lani

My dogs like to sleep in also.


----------



## mee

> _Originally posted by Lani_@Nov 29 2004, 04:23 AM
> *My dogs like to sleep in also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=19117*


[/QUOTE]

sure ! maybe like 2-3 pm ?? and maybe somewhere in the middle where we all live...im in pasadena..


----------



## doctorcathy

i still work monday-friday even though i have school. my schedule is like:

5am wake up
6am-9:30am Work
10am-11:15 School
11:30-1pm Work
1:30pm-4pm School
and then i go home...walk the dogs for around an hour, then i eat and watch tv till 8pm....then i sleep.







im going crazy with these hours!! lol. 

and since i have finals next week :new_Eyecrazy: my winter schedule will be 
6am-2pm work.










Anyway, my point is that i wont be able to make december 20th maltese meetup. i'll definitely make it to the next one if it's on a friday after 2:30 or saturday at anytime. OHHH, and it would be sooo great if during the summer we rent out a boat.







your dogs would LOVE it. i did it once and we're thinking about doing it again during our "vacation". lol. i'll tell you guys when we do it....if we do...its soooo coold!! lol. 


TAKE LOTS OF PICS!!!


----------



## mee

oh ok,...then how about Sunday the 19th or Sat.18th ??? (actually its jongee's b-day on the 18th)

we cant meet up without u dc.cathy !!


----------



## doctorcathy

LOL, you guys are too nice!! the 18th sounds perfect for me. just tell me what time and where. i have no idea where you guys want to meet. i have no idea of the dog friendly places in L.A. there's the sepulveda basin dog park. there's an area for small dogs and a HUGE area for big dogs. (cynthia doesnt want to leave gruffi at home







). 

i dont know that area that well.


----------



## mee

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Nov 29 2004, 11:31 AM
> *LOL, you guys are too nice!!  the 18th sounds perfect for me.  just tell me what time and where.  i have no idea where you guys want to meet.  i have no idea of the dog friendly places in L.A.  there's the sepulveda basin dog park. there's an area for small dogs and a HUGE area for big dogs.  (cynthia doesnt want to leave gruffi at home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> i dont know that area that well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=19185*


[/QUOTE]

i have class that ends on the 18th at 4pm...so i only have time after 4...

but then it gets pretty dark starting around 4:30pm ,...so is it still ok with u guys????

i have no idea where to meet either.....maybe Lani has some ideas??


----------



## doctorcathy

ok, well, our 'vacation' is from the 10th-19th.....but cynthia's getting Lasik on the 10th.....so i'm COMPLETELY free from the 12th-17th. 


i hope this helps with planning something.


----------



## lani

Well, I'm fine whenever you decide to do it.







For the location, how about the boardwalk on Ocean Ave. in Santa Monica.(near the rose garden)


----------



## Lilly521

Sunny is gonna be big like that, not as big but his mom was around 11lbs and even though he was the smallest in his litter males usually get a little bigger, some people tried to convince me he must be a mix he getting so big but if you look at him he looks totally maltese just enlarged lol i think its cute and we live on over and acre so i tell people that why i got a big one lol (even if in reality it is becuase a healthy normal sized maltese runs for around $3000 around here and sunny was only $500 lol)


----------



## doctorcathy

geez $3000!!!!????!??! i dont know if i could do that! i almost had a heartattack giving the lady money for sprite. lol. honestly, i think the big maltese are cute...if they look like maltse like lilly521. when we met shawnie (the lady i got sprite from maltese) and my mom met him---she fell IN LOVE!!! she was like "maybe we should get him". LOL. and the lady was like "no, hes my baby".







and she had him in the long coat and everything. he was ADORABLE. and you know how maltese have facial expressions? well, you could see EVERYTHING with him. like we asked her "how much does he weigh" and she was holding him, and she was like "oh, he's around 15 lbs".....and the look he gave her!! he was thinking "my weight is PERSONAL". LOL. it was cute!!



Lani, i've never been there. is it dog friendly? are there dog stores or anythign there? I'll make a new thread about anyone in L.A. who wants to do a maltese meetup!


----------



## Lilly521

I was blown away by the price to but a week or so ago i was reading something on the top 5 maltese breeders in the country and 2 of the ones on the list (marcris and tnt) were people i had talked to who were asking those prices and i guess if their dogs are that good its proubly worth it, maybe one day i will get one of there dogs but for sure no time soon

when i saw sunny's mom i thought she was just perfect i coudl tell she was big but she was so pretty and sweet i was like i want one just like that lol

when i was like really little my aunt gave me a pekenese puppy he had all its papers and whatnot but he got to be like 49lbs lol :new_Eyecrazy: pekes arnt supposed ot get bigger than like 14lbs and he wasnt fat or anything...i am pretty sure he was a pet store puppy, someone had given him to my aunt becuase they thought he was to much work and she gave him to me becuase she already had 2, becuase he had a decent amount of health proublem went blind in 1 eye when he was 2 totaly blind when he was 6 and died of glucoma when he was 7 (they are supposed to live a lot longer than that) so yeah over sized purebread dogs are nothing new for me. he was a cutie i wouldnt get one again though


----------



## CalsMom

My boy is a "big boy". He is 15 1/2 lbs. Our vet says he is just fine, very solid. He eats Wellness (high quality food) and he gets lots of exercise. My husband is actually glad he is on the bigger side because he is not so fragile and Cal likes to play rough.









n.


----------

